# Sad Day



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

I came home and one of my Albino Cory was dead and another just laying there. He then swam and just lay's on a plant. My third one is swimming normal with out issue. Water is good does someone have an idea.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you had added any new fish in 2 months, I'd look for a disease. Otherwise, I'd look first at water quality or food. Did you recently feed a bunch of worms? Has a filter quit working? Has the pH crashed? When in doubt, do a water change.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

I did feed some blood worms. That's the only thing diffrent I did.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Worms are great for conditioning, but seem to carry some inherent risk. Don't overfeed and thaw your frozen worms in warm water so you can smell if they are bad and you can control the amount more easily.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

I usually grab water from the tank and then break off some worms. I will try to
Notice odor. I'm doing a water change today also when I get home.
Hopefully everything is ok.
Thanks


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't have advice but do want to say I'm sorry for your loss! Any loss is hard but I have such a love for cories that I would be very sad. Hope it straightens out for you.


----------

